# I need a good AM2 motherboard.



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello guys.

Saturday i'm going for a few new parts. After selling my dj set i have some cash to spend. 
I'm going AM2. Finaly. 
My friend needs a new system to so i'm ordering his to.

I came up with this list:

Me: AMD 5000+ dual core
      2gb Kingston Hyper-X ddr2 900

M8: ECS Geforce 6100 m-atx 
      2gb ddr2 Kingston value ram 
      Amd 3800+ dual core.

But as you can see i don't have a board yet. 
Could you give me any advice? I don't know which board does support my ram.

I was thinking about this board. The MSI K9N Platinum. 
But the specs say it supports up to ddr2 800. 

Thanks for your help. 

Oh and please don't say i need to go for Intel. Because i am a AMD fanboi. 
And i do want to overclock my system. If only a litle bit.


----------



## vivanco (Apr 19, 2007)

what's your budget for the motherboard? , will you be going for crossfire or sli later on? I recommend you get a good overclockable 800mhz ram so you can overclock it to 900mhz ( or whatever you need, im sure u can reach 1000+ with a voltage bump and loosed timings. ) and it will be cheaper, If you can answer those questions i can suggest you a mobo , good luck on your build 

memory:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

i allready know which ram. 2gb Kingston Hyper-X ddr2 900. For 135 Euro


----------



## vivanco (Apr 19, 2007)

no problem mate  it was just an idea ,good luck


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

No idea for a board? I'm willing to spend 130/140 Euro


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Apr 19, 2007)

Asus Crosshair


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah that one costs 200 euro


----------



## Lt_JWS (Apr 19, 2007)

DFI 590SLI looks really good


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2007)

If you want a board that is well priced and a pretty good overclocker the Biostar T550 (I think its called) is supposed to be a good bet along with the Gigabyte GA M55S-S3, give them a google and read some reviews.

They are both considererd mid ranged, if you want to step up a little higher (but not as high as the 590, there are a couple from Foxconn that have good reputations for features, stability and overclocking.  There are a number of boards more exspensive and some would say better but many of them aint no better at overclocking and performance benches would also suggest that there is very little performance difference between the 590's and the 570/550's.

There are some forum members here who have the Biostar, here is a link to a thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25562&page=2


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Tatty i will take a look at those boards. 

How about his board from foxconn? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813186098

I think it's a pretty good one but my psu does not have a eight pin connector.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2007)

technicks said:


> Thanks Tatty i will take a look at those boards.
> 
> How about his board from foxconn? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813186098
> 
> I think it's a pretty good one but my psu does not have a eight pin connector.



Looks good, I think you can get an adaptor for the 8 pin?  Do you want SLi then? Sorry didnt realise otherwise I would have suggested some others.


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

No i don't want SLI really but the most are that i can find. And i asume that the 590 chip is better then the crossfire 3200.


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking of a ASUS M2Ne but most people here say it's a crappy board.


----------



## pt (Apr 19, 2007)

technicks said:


> Thanks Tatty i will take a look at those boards.
> 
> How about his board from foxconn? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813186098
> 
> I think it's a pretty good one but my psu does not have a eight pin connector.



it's a great mobo (i have it) lot's of options on bios, stable, never had a problem with it, ignore the 8 pin, i doesn't have it aswell and runs fine


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

PT will it support the Hyper X ddr2 900?


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

Btw. I read that i can get the 4800+ dual core (Brisbane) for 125 euro and the 5000/5200 (Windsor) costs about 160 euro. 
Which would be a better choice considering overclocking because i read here on TPU that the 5000/5200 won't oc that good.
And does the L2 cache make much difference if it is 1024 or 2048?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 19, 2007)

technicks said:


> Btw. I read that i can get the 4800+ dual core (Brisbane) for 125 euro and the 5000/5200 (Windsor) costs about 160 euro.
> Which would be a better choice considering overclocking because i read here on TPU that the 5000/5200 won't oc that good.
> And does the L2 cache make much difference if it is 1024 or 2048?



The tiniest fraction with X2's. The performance difference is nothing like the difference between an E6400 and and E6600 (when at same clocks, so just l2 cache diff). Get the 4600 and save some to spend on the motherboard.


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2007)

The 4800 is 3 euro more expensive.lol


----------



## pt (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> PT will it support the Hyper X ddr2 900?



http://www.foxconnchannel.com/Product/motherboard_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0000172
check here
it probabily will even if not on there, kingston usually as a wide compatible range  
great mobo


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> Btw. I read that i can get the 4800+ dual core (Brisbane) for 125 euro and the 5000/5200 (Windsor) costs about 160 euro.
> Which would be a better choice considering overclocking because i read here on TPU that the 5000/5200 won't oc that good.
> And does the L2 cache make much difference if it is 1024 or 2048?



To be honest, I would go for the 4000 Brisbane @ 2.1Gig, the 4800 does not overclock too well and the 4000 should easily reach 3Gig+ and you are cutting out the risk of High FSB instability that you get with some boards over the 3600 with it's lower multiplier.  Clock for clock and as % overclocking the Brisbanes tend to be better but mainly the lower end models.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

And if you had to choose between the 5000/5200. Would you still go for the 4000?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> And if you had to choose between the 5000/5200. Would you still go for the 4000?



No doubt about it, I have just received a new C2D rig, I am an AMD fanboi and was going to get a new AM2 rig initially, I looked at all the current CPU's on offer and read reviews on each, bang for buck the Brisbane 3600 and 4000 are the best deals....why? because beleive it or not in all the reviews I read, even the top of the range Brisbane 5000 @ 2.6Gig will not clock as high as the 3600 and 4000, with the 3600 it's a 9.5 multiplier means that to acheive its full potential of around 3.1Gig on air, you need a mobo capable of a 326+Mhz FSB, with the 4000 you will need to acheive 295+.  Even the 5000 does not consistently acheive 3.1Gig, the 5200 windsor can but not all of the steppings will but it is significantly more exspensive, the Brisbanes generally will do it on lower volts and less heat.  

You should be aware however that the Brisbane's performance clock for clock is VERY slightly slower than the Windsors, this is due to cache latency but it's so minor in most apps that it is fairly safe to say that a brisbane at 3.1Gig will be faster than a Windsor at 3Gig.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Which C2D cpu do you have now?

Damn Tatty you make me doubt about what is should do. 
I'm also AMD, but i can't deny the facts. I don't have the cash for the 6600 but maybe the 6300 or 4300.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> Which C2D cpu do you have now?
> 
> Damn Tatty you make me doubt about what is should do.
> I'm also AMD, but i can't deny the facts. I don't have the cash for the 6600 but maybe the 6300 or 4300.



Am putting it together this weekend but I bought:

E4300
Asus P5N-E NForce 650i SLi Mobo
2GB Crucial Ballistics DDR2 800 CL3 Ram
Skythe Infifnty cooler

And I made a profit on the flea bay sale of the kit in my specs, so I have mad £60 in the process!  First Intel rig since my old P3 days!

PS:  Am going to get 2 x 8600GTS's in June for my Birthday to run a SLi rig.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Am putting it together this weekend but I bought:
> 
> E4300
> Asus P5N-E NForce 650i SLi Mobo
> ...



If you should choose between the 4300 or 6300 which would you take?
The 4300 is 100 euro and the 6300 is 145.
Oh and cann i still use the HyperX ddr2 900?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> If you should choose between the 4300 or 6300 which would you take?
> The 4300 is 100 euro and the 6300 is 145.



4300 personally, I like the 800FSB and the 9 x multiplier, reviews show that with the right motherboard near to 3.6Gig can be acheived and it is less ram dependant as with a FSB of 800, even at 1:1 with a overclock to 3.6Gig if acheived the ram is going to be in the 800's.

it's just personal preference, I am sure some would say the 6300 but there is little if any performance difference, the 4300 is now becoming cheaper and you are less dependant on a really high end motherboard than you were in the early C2D days as with a 9 x multi you need so much less FSB.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2007)

You got a damn nice setup as it stands now. As AM2 means DDR2 anyway, thought about a Abit AW9D and a E4300? Much better perf for the same kinda money


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

That Abit board is a bit overpriced i think, 175 euro. But do you really think it's worth it? Or can you recommend a other board?


----------



## pt (Apr 20, 2007)

why is everyone changin to the dark-side


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm stll in a debate with myself.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> That Abit board is a bit overpriced i think, 175 euro. But do you really think it's worth it? Or can you recommend a other board?



Yes mine! Its a good overclocker also, you could go for the Gigabyte 965P DS3 which is about the same price (I paid £60 for the Anus), these are now what are 2 very cost effective but strong S775 motherboards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

pt said:


> why is everyone changin to the dark-side



I will be back, in the light before too long don't worry!


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Tatty what's up with the energy efficient AMD cpu's. Are they not so good as the normal ones or doesn't it make a difference?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2007)

lol I need a duo2 so I dont have to worry about performance or cpu upgrades for a while. Uni sucks like that. Guess you could say I make tactical moves when I buy stuff. and yea I think the abit board is worth it, 975 chipset, supports crossfire, and although nvidia dont yet "allow" it, the board also supports SLi and is bundled with the bridge. Not only that, but the board in general has a lot of features and looks to be a good reliable board thats also very overclockable. I swear though, if this abit board bites me like my past 4 abit boards, I'm blowtorching the damn thing and sending it back to abit with a nice lil note attached just telling them to give up now, go into liquidation and stop taking up valuable air.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol I need a duo2 so I dont have to worry about performance or cpu upgrades for a while. Uni sucks like that. Guess you could say I make tactical moves when I buy stuff. and yea I think the abit board is worth it, 975 chipset, supports crossfire, and although nvidia dont yet "allow" it, the board also supports SLi and is bundled with the bridge. Not only that, but the board in general has a lot of features and looks to be a good reliable board thats also very overclockable. I swear though, if this abit board bites me like my past 4 abit boards, I'm blowtorching the damn thing and sending it back to abit with a nice lil note attached just telling them to give up now, go into liquidation and stop taking up valuable air.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> Tatty what's up with the energy efficient AMD cpu's. Are they not so good as the normal ones or doesn't it make a difference?



From the reviews I have read, the energy efficient chips do not overclock as well as the Brisbanes, not sure how they compare to standard 90nm Windsors as the reviews were Brisbane v EE.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

I have come up with a very cheap 4000. 89 euro.
But i can't see if this is a energy efficient one or a Brisbane. I think it's a Brisbane because it's 65w.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a Brisbane, not only because it's listed as 65nm but it stock's at 2.1Gig, all Brisbanes are odd number stock clocks (hence half mulipliers) except for the 5000 starangely which stocks at 2.6Gig in both Brisbane and Windsor chips.

Google some reviews first and get a feel for what is being acheived.


----------



## pt (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> I have come up with a very cheap 4000. 89 euro.
> But i can't see if this is a energy efficient one or a Brisbane. I think it's a Brisbane because it's 65w.



it's a brisbanne for being 65w, and also a ee for being 65w  
great price


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm think i'm going for that one + a MSI 570 Platinum and 2gb Kingston HyperX 900. 
Together for 330 euro. Pretty cheap i think. And i have some cash left for a nice watercooling kit.

I'm staying on your side PT.


----------



## pt (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> I'm think i'm going for that one + a MSI 570 Platinum and 2gb Kingston HyperX 900.
> Together for 330 euro. Pretty cheap i think. And i have some cash left for a nice watercooling kit.
> 
> I'm staying on your side PT.



 
how much more would be the foxconn?


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

pt said:


> how much more would be the foxconn?



The Foxconn is 40 euro more.
But i have read many reviews on newegg that many people have problems with the board.
Non the less they say that is a very good board. But i don't want to be one of the people who gets a crappy one. There are a few that allready have there third board.


----------



## pt (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> The Foxconn is 40 euro more.
> But i have read many reviews on newegg that many people have problems with the board.
> Non the less they say that is a very good board. But i don't want to be one of the people who gets a crappy one. There are a few that allready have there third board.



well..., i do have a enginering sample of a review, so i guess i'm lucky than those folks, go for the msi then


----------



## MrW (Apr 20, 2007)

Take a look at this board from dfi:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136015
I hear it is one of the best am2 boards for overclocking.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Whow that is a great board, excelent layout. And cheap to.
Thank you for pointing out this board.  
I'm gonna read some reviews.


----------



## techbuzz (Apr 20, 2007)

pt said:


> it's a great mobo (i have it) lot's of options on bios, stable, never had a problem with it, ignore the 8 pin, i doesn't have it aswell and runs fine



I have this motherboard and I have to hook the 8 pin up in order for the board to fire up.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys i'm gonna place an order any minute. Final setup.
Anyone has some final info, Or suggestion on ram?
Thanks.
http://img.techpowerup.org/070420/Capture023.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> Whow that is a great board, excelent layout. And cheap to.
> Thank you for pointing out this board.
> I'm gonna read some reviews.



Thats one of the boards I was considering.....£42 in UK but it's an NForce 4 and in the end I decided I wanted to go SLi but the reviews I read said it was a decent overclocker and pretty stable too.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

What do you think of the board that i picked?


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn. I can't make up my mind. 

AMD, Intel, AMD, Intel, AMD, Intel. 

I want a MSI Platinum or Diamond board, but i can't decide between E4300 or one of the AMD dual core's.


----------



## Grings (Apr 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> (I paid £60 for the Anus)



lol


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2007)

I currently have a 3600x2 Brisbane clocked at 2.8ghz or (900 mghz) on stock voltage 9.5x295. My chip will go over 3.0ghz but I'm held up by crappy ram. My new ram came DOA so I'm waiting again. Since my chip cost 65.00 thats serious bang for the buck. Also my motherboard is listed as one of the best AM2 over clocking boards made. It hits 360fsb and for AM2 thats very good. Also Foxconn makes a nice 590 AM2 board, but my board has passive cooling and wireless built in. I usually hate Asus but this board was made very well. Also the 4800 Brisbane is known to to hit 3.2 / 3.3ghz on air. The only chip that goes slightly higher is the 6000+. If I was going to buy a AM2 chip I would go for a 4000x2 Brisbane it cost 95.00 for the retail chip and has a higher cpu multi than the 3600x2 almost guaranteeing 3.1 ghz plus . If I would have purchased it I would hit 3.097ghz now even with crappy ram. If your going with Intel god help us LOL!!! get the e4300 and the C2D version of my board. If you buy a 3600x2 you will save about 100.00 over a e4300 and about 60.00 dollars on your motherboard. If you buy a 4000x2 you will save 75.00 over a e4300 and also save about 60.00 dollars on a motherboard. These are just estimates. The C2D is faster but costs more than twice as much. Plus the Barcelona (retail version,newer am2 chips etc... are about 8 months out).  It's a hard decision to make but I don't believe the C2D e4300 is worth the difference in price or bang for the buck compared to the 3600x2 or 4000x2 take the saving and upgrade your video card.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this your board?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7431&stc=1&d=1177101392


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I currently have a 3600x2 Brisbane clocked at 2.8ghz on stock voltage 9.5x295. My chip will go over 3.0ghz but I'm held up by crappy ram. My new ram came DOA so I'm waiting again. Since my chip cost 65.00 thats serious bang for the buck. Also my motherboard is listed as one of the best AM2 over clocking boards made. It hits 360fsb and for AM2 thats very good. Also Foxconn makes a nice 590 AM2 board, but my board has passive cooling and wireless built in. I usually hate Asus but this board was made very well. Also the 4800 Brisbane is known to to hit 3.3ghz on air. The only chip that goes slightly higher is the 6000+. If I was going to buy a AM2 chip I would go for a 4000x2 Brisbane it cost 95.00 for the retail chip and has a higher cpu multi than the 3600x2 almost guaranteeing 3.1 ghz plus . If I would have purchased it I would hit 3.097ghz now even with crappy ram.



Would that be better then a E4300?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of MSI, I would go with an Asus M2N-SLI or a DFI board.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2007)

No it's close to a e4300 but not as fast it would hit in the 1750 scientific 2.0 test  by my estimates. The e4300 would do 1800 to 1900 in scientific 2.0 test. In the real world you would see a difference in burning a dvd but it wouldn't be a gigantic difference maybe a minute or two at most. It's all in how much you want to spend. C2D chips are really good so it's hard not to recommend them based on quality but for bang for the buck they cannot touch the 3600x2 or 4000+x2 Brisbanes. Plus no matter what Intel tells you there next chips will use a different socket or will be incompatible with the current motherboards. We know they are famous for that crap. AMD on the other hand has a much better upgrade track record. Intel may prove me wrong but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

And gaming wise the difference is also small?

Oh yeah did you checked the pic. I asked if that is your board.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2007)

for all practical uses you won't see a giant difference between C2D and AM2 or 939 chips running near or over 3.0ghz. The biggest difference is seen when a video card is added to the mix. I would take a higher end video card over a screaming fast CPU and really both AMD and Intel have fast chips out right now. All your really shooting for is a CPU that can let your GPU run at it's full potential and I don't think any of the chips over clocked to 3.0 will bottle neck any GPU currently made. Also remember almost no games use the full potential of any of the dual core chips out yet.  Here is my board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011

here is a great Foxconn board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186098

this board might be the best bang for the buck board made for AM2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138026

All of these boards will OC like crazy with a Brisbane 4000+


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

My X1950 XT will do for now i think. 

I made up my mind. I'm ordering your board tomorow.  

ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/WiFi (nForce590 SLI - S.AM2) 145 euro
2 gb Kingston Hyper X ddr2 900 128 euro
AMD 4800+ dual core 115 euro

I hope i made a good choice.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2007)

don't get the 4800 Brisbane get the 4000+ Brisbane they are physically the same chip and overclock about the same. The price difference is not giant I think like 30.00 us if that matters. If you can't change your order the 4800x2 make sure it's a Brisbane the Windsor doesn't O/C aswell.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks. 

I have put a fan on the back to keep it cool in that area. 
Temps are around 70 when oc'd and gaming for a hour.


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> don't get the 4800 Brisbane get the 4000+ Brisbane they are physically the same chip and overclock about the same.



But if i want to run my system stock i still want to have a decent chip. It only costs 15 more.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2007)

Your correct at stock it will be faster and at stock the 4800 is faster than a e4300 and might be faster than a e6300. It's only when o/c do the C2D out shine AM2 chips. Also it's still cheaper. It is a 4800 Brisbane correct?


----------



## MrW (Apr 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have put a fan on the back to keep it cool in that area.
> Temps are around 70 when oc'd and gaming for a hour.



?? ghetto mod


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2007)

Who gives a f#ck as long as it's cool.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Allright guys i placed the order. This afternoon i picked up the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe. 
I'm getting the 3600 dual core Brisbane. After doing much reading, it came out that this is even a better overclocker then the 4000. And for 68 euro  . 
If i don't like the cpu my friend is gonna buy it from me and i will step up to a 4800+
Also i switched the ram from HyperX ddr2 900 5-5-5-15. To 800 4-4-4-12. I will get the ram and cpu on monday i think.

Nice board:


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

MrW said:


> Take a look at this board from dfi:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136015
> I hear it is one of the best am2 boards for overclocking.


That's the board that I have. I can hit 342HT with it. Amazing overclocker for $80. Easily get a Brisbane over 3Ghz. 

Also if you haven't ordered your ram yet, check out this set: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231114

I hit 940Mhz 4-4-3-5 2T with them, with only 2.15v. 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T with 2.3v.

Too bad my cpu isn't much of an overclocker, otherwise I would be set. Seriously considering a Brisbane 4000+.


----------



## pt (Apr 21, 2007)

that's not the m2n-sli dlx (570sli chipset), its the m2n32-sli deluxe (590sli chipset), it's much better than the 1st, how much for it?


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

I payed 145euro for the board. Ram and cpu are 200.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Dolt! missed the post where you said you already ordered. My bad.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's the board that I have. I can hit 342HT with it. Amazing overclocker for $80. Easily get a Brisbane over 3Ghz.
> 
> Also if you haven't ordered your ram yet, check out this set: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231114
> 
> ...



I can't but at Newegg. . If i want to buy the ram here. it costs 170.

Any other suggestions on the ram. I havent payed for it yet.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

This is supposed to be very good ram. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231065
 I just ordered it and without good ram it's hard to hit 3.0ghz or higher with a 3600x2 but with the 4000+ which is the same chip it's easier because of the 10.5 multi where the 3600+ has a 9.5. So make sure you get good compatible ram and you will hit 3.0ghz.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Allright i canceled the 3600 and instead i got the 4000+ dual core.
I did not thought about the 9.5 multi. 

I thought the 3600 was better because i read it here.
http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...s&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=283&page=1

But do you think the ram i ordered is not good?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

What ram did you order?


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

2 gb Kingston Hyper X ddr2 800 4-4-4-12


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not big on Kingston memory, to be honest. It's usually way overpriced over here. How much can you buy these for? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231087


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

I can get them for 135 euro's.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

The ram hes listing has numerous reviews that it works well with the motherboard you ordered. However, the ram I listed is made by the same company and has Micron D chips which are the best. I'm not sure if that set hes listing has Micron D. The chips I listed will do DDR 1066 or higher and are listed as compatible with the Asus board as well. I will get back to you on the Kingston ram they make good stuff but I have to research it a bit if they are Micron D chips get them.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Check this.

http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Kingston_HyperX_DDR2800_2GB_Memory_Kit/

Tell me if it is acceptable.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

These are Micron D chips http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231065


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

No don't buy them they are not Micron D chips. They are the less valued and less over clockable Elpida chips. Read this on what your getting with the chips I posted http://www.anandtech.com/memory/showdoc.aspx?i=2867. They are one of the best bang for the buck chips out.  I read the review with a 4000X2 you should be able to reach 3.0ghz with that ram it does 990 speeds and is okay mid range ram. You will have to start at ddr 533/drr 667 then start upping the FSB.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Those will cost me about 200. I don't have that much anymore.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Could you please look at the Kingston review.

http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Kingston_HyperX_DDR2800_2GB_Memory_Kit/


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

Also Tatty one found some really good Ballistix ram cheap that has Micron D chips aswell.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

Alright I will look but remember those chips are nice but aren't top of the line. The chips your looking for should have Micron D chips send Tatty_One a 
private message hes in Europe and got his chips cheap.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

They are compatible with the board and are good value / mild overclocking ram. They will work.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok i send a pm to Tatty.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

trt, just because somethung has D9's doesn't mean they are the best buy. D9's aren't everything. My sticks have Promos ICs, and they clock like mad, on lower voltages, than most D9's. My sticks are much, much cheaper to boot. 945MHz 4-4-3-5 2.15v. Also 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.3v. I didn't try any further than that, and I didn't maximize the timings at high speed, so they may be capable of even more.

I think most D9 kits will be out of his price range. He should probably looking at kits with the good Promos ICs. They are much cheaper and clock very well, especially with limited voltages. I still say the ram kit that I have, or the Super Talent with the same chips, would be the best way to go.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Wile E. What colour are your heatspreaders?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Aluminum

EDIT: Wait, don't tell you are gonna make a ram choice based on color.

2nd EDIT: The Super Talent with the same ICs as mine are blue. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609026


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

No man.  I can only find the azure coloured ones here. 
And that is a different type of ram you have.

http://www.pcdrome.nl/index.asp?catnr=85


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah but thats it you know, the prices in the US are way better then over here.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn, they're actually listed for 215. That's crazy. They are going for $150US over here, so about 110 Euros.

What about the Super Talents?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Is that the site you are purchasing from?


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

The Super Talent goes for 165.

I just use a pricewatch on a site here in Holland, to find the cheapest


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Is that in your price range?


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

No 130/140 is about what i can spend. And i am not planning on keeping my system running on a very high oc. Maybe 2.8 on the 4000+
But i personaly think that the Hyper X will do but i don't have much knowledge on ram. 
The review said that it would go up to 950 with 5-5-5-15 timings. 
From what the guys here say thats not so good but i don't know how the ram will do overclocked and with lower timings.
I cant imagine that they won't go a bit lower then that.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmm, how is OCZ priced over there? My old OCZ Platinum 4-5-4-12 ram would do 950MHz 5-5-5-15, with only 2.15v. It also ran 4-4-4-12 from 800-866Mhz with 2.15v


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Then the the HyperX will do because it does about the same.
4-4-4-12 @ 800 and 2,0 volt. And 5-5-5-15 @ 950 also on 2,0 volt.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, then the Kingston it is. You guys actually get the Kingston for cheaper or right around the same price as we do over here. Everything else is crazy expensive over there. Like I said, my G.Skill goes for about the equivalent of $110EU over here.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah i think i will keep it at the HyperX then. 
It probably isn't that bad. I think it's decent ram for a nice price.
And if i don't like it i can always return it and get something else.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, then the Kingston it is. You guys actually get the Kingston for cheaper or right around the same price as we do over here. Everything else is crazy expensive over there. Like I said, my G.Skill goes for about the equivalent of $110EU over here.



Yeah i could buy on Ebay but then the shipping prices are rediculous.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

WHat about this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/OCZ-2GB-PC2-640...9QQihZ014QQcategoryZ74942QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

the only reason I was saying to use Micron chips was compatibilty that board can be picky about memory


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah i believe you if you say they are good. But just a litle bit above my limit.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't buy OCZ unless they use Micron D chips with that motherboard they will malfunction in that board check their forum and see I have personnel experience with that ram kit and I know that kit malfunctions in that Asus board near the 300 FSB mark. I owned that ram and sold it. Don't buy that for sure.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

I know this ram from OCZ will work but it's gonna be out of your price range because it uses Ultra high end Micron D but who knows look it up and see maybe a rebate could help you here on Frys web page it's down to 169.00 with a rebate.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227159  if you don't buy Micron D chips buy Elpida , Promos but don't buy Power PSC ram chips they malfunction in this motherboard or aren't stable when overclocked. Also in the reviews I read the Elpida , Promos  appear to function very well with this motherboard. Here is one on ebay with Micron D chips http://cgi.ebay.com/OCZ-DDR2-PC2-85...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ74942QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

the Kingston Hyperx I bet will get you to at least 3.0ghz. I think for your price range get it.


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

The Hyper X that i ordered is Elpida. And its SLI certified. 
I read a review that the first batch non SLI were crap. But the SLI is Elpida and is more overclockable with lower timings. They did 925 With 4-4-4-12 and 2,2 volt. That's pretty good.  

And i think my new board can go up to 2,5 on the ram voltage so maybe i can get a bit more out of it.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

Try to find this ram it is really DDR 1066 in disguise this is the ram Tatty One bought not sure where he bought it but he got a good deal and it has Micron D chip like the Gskill http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=BL2KIT12864AA663

They are crazy expensive here in the USA but might be cheaper near you. He said he go a good deal on them and hes in the UK  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146567


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

That is CL3 ram  I can get it here but it costs 179 euro. Is $240


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

Get that ram it's good if you can afford it buy it. Don't thank me thank Tatty if he says it's good it is because he does major research before he buys something like I do. ( then I run it past him first) LOL!!!

2GB Crucial Ballistics DDR2 667 Cas3 RAM (got the best Micron IC's money can buy), good to 1000Mhz at 4-4-4-12 or 1082

Here is a review he posted of them . Hate to speak for him but here it is. http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=466&page=4

well good luck i'm off to watch Clone Wars with my son


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

The review does look very good. Up to pc 8500 on stock voltoge. Impressive


----------



## TylerZambori (Apr 21, 2007)

I want am AM2 motherboard, and I want to use 
an ATI x1950xtx video card on it. I don't need two
cards.  I want good ethernet for a LAN so I can
set up my old computer to help with rendering. 
I  only want one HD for the OS and then 
two 320 gb sata drives for a raid.  

I don;t want on-board video, and I'd prefer not
to have any on-board audio either, but it seems
they all have audio now, so then I guess I'd 
want really good audio. All or none. 

I want USB 2.0 and firewire.  I don;t need
wi-fi. 

I don't want to over-clock, and I prefer
ASUS with its 3 year warranties.

Any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

bro posting on your own thread might be better.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2007)

similar if not better than my Gskill will be. I think the Ballistix kit has a better binning version of the Micron D9 chips. It's 50 dollars to much here or I would buy them LOL!!!! night


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Crucial-2gb-kit...ryZ74942QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Is this the same as Tatty's or different?

This is a cool set but he doesn't ship overseas.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CRUCIAL-10TH-AN...goryZ172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2007)

I think i found it. And cheap as hell. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330102399589

You can get a set now to. hehe.

I asked the guy about the shipping costs. I hope he mails back soon.
If it's under $40 then i will buy it. And if i can pay with Paypal.


----------



## pt (Apr 22, 2007)

you're making me wan't to buy that ram, and i might end up to 
problem is i never bought anything on ebay, and there's no crucial at all being sold in portugal


----------



## TylerZambori (Apr 22, 2007)

trt740 said:


> bro posting on your own thread might be better.



OK!


----------



## technicks (Apr 22, 2007)

pt said:


> you're making me wan't to buy that ram, and i might end up to
> problem is i never bought anything on ebay, and there's no crucial at all being sold in portugal



I have very good experience with Ebay. I have bought more that 100 products. Including videocards.


----------



## pt (Apr 22, 2007)

technicks said:


> I have very good experience with Ebay. I have bought more that 100 products. Including videocards.



can you explain me how to use it?  
send me a pm or add on msn


----------



## trt740 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats it wow I might buy that ram as well there are 13 available and I can send the Gskill back great price wow!!!! 

Well after reading his add I live in Ohio so you can add 7 percent to the price. That makes this ram cost 163.00 shipped and my ram on the way is 174.99 shipped and they use the exact same chips, but newegg will take them back for a year if defective and this guy won't plus newegg has three day shipping. Hum temping but i'm gonna stick with the egg for an 11.00 difference now had I not lived in Ohio 20.00 is 20.00 I might have done it. Thats a very good deal. Plus these Ballistix chips run at a higher timing than my ram Gskill 44412 these are 33312. After you guys buy these make sure you post that in the deals section.

 Okay I was wrong they are the exact same chips the Ballistix run at 2.2v to get 33312 the Gskill at 1.9v 44412 and at 2.2v I bet they run at 33312 and vice versa. Thats a unreal price buy it PT and once again post this in the deals section.


----------



## technicks (Apr 22, 2007)

They are only 120 euro shipped that's very cheap.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn good ram!!!! Mine is in and working, I paid £110 for mine, you will see them on this list which shows what IC's ram uses, it's quite useful, mine has the best Micron IC's that are currently available:

http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/


----------



## technicks (Apr 22, 2007)

I just bought it on Ebay. 
Very pleased and thank you trt740, Wile E and all you others for helping me out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, I am just starting into this Intel overclocking stuff, I want to let the AS5 bed in so am not going to push her too far for a few days, suffice to say I whacked her straight in at 3Gig, set the memory at DDR800.....and get this......timings of 3-4-3-10 @1T!!!!!!  I ran a superPI 1M test with no background proggies shut down and she did 18.5 secs at just 3Gig, these should hit at least 3.5Gig....here is a screenie so far, volts are nice, temps are nice.


----------



## technicks (Apr 22, 2007)

I am so glad trt740 gave good info on the ram. Now PT want's it to. 
Hoping that doesn't take longer then a week before i get it. I can't wait.
The 4000+ comes on tuesday. I checked here in Holland and could not find a better price for the ram then 180 euro. 

But i do have the time now to do some modding on my Antec 900.
I'm gonna spray it tomorrow. Going for all black. That's gonna look so sweet. 

Also i'm making a nice front panel airduct to. 

Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## pt (Apr 22, 2007)

i'm selling my ram for 110€ urgent :/, they costed me 160€ a couple months ago, and new cost 148€, great ram, but i don't have money for 2gb of it


----------



## technicks (Apr 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, I am just starting into this Intel overclocking stuff, I want to let the AS5 bed in so am not going to push her too far for a few days, suffice to say I whacked her straight in at 3Gig, set the memory at DDR800.....and get this......timings of 3-4-3-10 @1T!!!!!!  I ran a superPI 1M test with no background proggies shut down and she did 18.5 secs at just 3Gig, these should hit at least 3.5Gig....here is a screenie so far, volts are nice, temps are nice.



Looks very promising. So the ram is performing outstanding.  
No other ram priced like that can beat it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm selling my ram for 110€ urgent :/, they costed me 160€ a couple months ago, and new cost 148€, great ram, but i don't have money for 2gb of it



Yours looks good ram, why U selling it?


----------



## technicks (Apr 23, 2007)

He want's the Crucial.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

OK I am not going to fiddle with this rig now for a couple of days, am up to 3.2Gig, I can get that on 1.45V with the 100 whatever thingy enabled  which sends the voltage readings mad everywhere.  I am not really playing with the ram at the moment as I am concentrating on CPU/FSB, I do think the ram will need a little patience to get the best out of it so I have just set it at DDR900 on 4-4-4-12 @ 2T so it does not become a limiting factor in the overclock.

I ran a quick Sceincemark just to check stability and got 1900 just at these speeds and also SuperPI 1M and got 17 secs and a tiny bit, think it was 17.105.  Anyone know what voltage people put thru these C2D's to acheive the 3.5Gig plus?  I am idling at 29C at the moment, a couple more screenies below.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

technicks said:


> He want's the Crucial.



Why?  I doubt the crucial will hit those speeds but it will probably have lower latencies at lower speeds than his AData.


----------



## technicks (Apr 23, 2007)

He also has 1gb.


----------



## pt (Apr 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Why?  I doubt the crucial will hit those speeds but it will probably have lower latencies at lower speeds than his AData.



i got 800mhz cas 3 on the adata aswell  
the problem is the adata is only 2x512, and i'm moving to vista bandwagon soon


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2007)

pt said:


> i got 800mhz cas 3 on the adata aswell
> the problem is the adata is only 2x512, and i'm moving to vista bandwagon soon



Ahhhhh I see, well so far they seem nice, dont have much experience with DDR2 but it strikes me for 2 x1GB sticks if you can hit near to 1100Mhz on decent timings for the price these are they cant be bad, I have a long way to go yet with this Intel overclocking game and am not going to do anymore till later in the week, I want to enjoy a couple of games with the new rig!

If I can get 3.4Gig plus and run the memory at say DDR1000 at about 4-5-5-12 (or 15) i will be a VERY happy man!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Here is my bristbane 3600x2 at 3.0ghz*

I'm still tweaking my ram so no benches yet plus i think I can go higher 1100 mghz isn't to bad if it was a 4000+ it would be at 3.2 already.


----------



## technicks (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds nice. I got the board and cpu. I hope the ram comes friday or saturday.
Do i have to burn in my new cpu or is that just not necessary? And if so, can you tell me how to do it?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I found using a even multipliers works better I'm now at 9x334 fsb ior 3.0ghz and still tweaking.

Okay now i'm at 9x346 or 3.114 mghz I'm hoping I can hit 3.2ghz stable but 1,200 mghz is pretty good to.

Well burninng in does help it lets you drop the voltage on you cpu sometimes. It also makes your ram more stable. My chip seems only stable so far realy at 3.0ghz at 9x334 my ram running at 44412 t2 at DDR 1000 voltage at 2.3v. there is no set burn in time and it helps only slightly really. the only thing I don't like about this mother board is it has crappy temp monitoring software.  The bios seems to be right but the Asus probe program stinks. I'm using speed fan now and it seems about right. My frontside bus is getting up there and it begins to make my ram less and less stable. At lower speeds and using higher multipliers I can get my ram to run at DDR 1100. I cannot run it to run any higher than DDR 1033 at this high of a fronside bus.


----------

